# Buying drugs for IVF - prices compared



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,

I thought I would share with you ladies who are paying for your IVF drugs, I got a quote from Central Homecare, Lloyds Pharmacy and Asda - who were nearly £100 cheaper.

Asda announced some time ago that they would not make a profit on IVF drugs so they are extremely competitive.......every little helps!  

Just get your clinic to give you the prescription and source them yourself, depending on the dose and drugs you are on you could save yourself a lot of money.

Good luck to everyone cycling xx


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi
Just to let you all know that sainsburys do too, although one branch didn't give me the correct quote...
Anyway, that should all charge cost plus a small dispensing fee, but phone them first.
Lil' one


----------

